# Viele Fragen--> Brandungsangeln in Zeeland



## Roy Digerhund (5. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen!
Wir planen in 2 oder 3 Wochen einen Tagestrip nach Zeeland.
Zielfische sollen Plattfische und Dorsche sein.
Allerdings hat von uns keiner einen wirklichen Plan, wie und v.a. wo wir angeln sollten. Ich denke mir mal das es sinnvoller ist, tiefere Bereiche zu beangeln. Die sollten dann aber nicht unbedingt in über 80-100m Wurfdistanz liegen(wenn möglich noch kürzer), da wir kein richtiges Brandungsgerät haben.
Hauptsächlich wollten wir mit Karpfen- und Heavy-Feeder-Ruten fischen.
Wie sieht es mit den benötigten Bleigewichten aus? Ich habe mir bis jetzt ein paar Bleie von 80-150g besorg(teilweise mit Krallen).
Dann wären da noch die benötigten Vorfächer und die Köder.
Ich habe schon einiges im www gelesen, aber blicke durch den Wust an Vorfächern einfach nicht durch. Es wäre nett, wenn ihr mir ein paar bewährte Vorfächer zeigen/beschreiben könntet.
Als Köder wollten wir eine bunte Mischung mitnehmen.
Heringe, Tintenfische, Tauwürmer(?), Garnelen...
Sind Watt- bzw. Seeringelwürmer unverzichtbar in der Brandung? Wo kann man um die Jahreszeit Würmer kaufen und muss ich die vorbestellen? Wieviele bräuchten wir zu dritt für einen Angeltag?
Viele viele Fragen, aber ich wäre euch sehr sehr dankbar wenn ihr uns helfen könntet!(gerne auch PN)
Vielen dank schonmal.
Gruss ROY#h


----------



## Plolo (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Viele Fragen--> Brandungsangeln in Zeeland*

Da keiner was schreibt.....zunächst ich kenne Zeeland nicht (falls ihr nicht Seeland in Dk meint..)

Köder: Watt+Seeringel, die anderen fangen auch aber schlechter, wenn ihr es darauf bei wahrscheinlichen Minusgraden ankommen lassen wollt....|kopfkrat

Blei würde ich ab 100g aufwärts fischen, eher 150g....je nach Ruten, für meine Brandungsruten ist das optimale Wg 180g....Kralle sieht dann noch anders aus

Vorfächer: für den Anfang: Dünndrähtige (!) Haken Gr 2 sonst werden die Würmer beim drüberziehen ausgedrückt..
ansonsten 0,60mm bis 0,70mm Schnur doppelt nehmen, ein doppelter Hausfrauenknoten rein, dann entsteht eine Schlaufe, ein Schlaufende duchtrennen und ihr habt einen Seitenarm....
ist jetzt kein Weitwurfgeschoss aber für den Anfang reicht es..
alternativ gibt es die fertig zu kaufen für knapp 10€ das Stück, ist mir zu teuer...die hier für 2€ angeboten werden haben alle dicke Haken und sind nicht ganz so gut....
ich fisch zurzeit nur 2-Haken Vorfächer, davon immer eines als NAchläufer.

Stelle: tiefes wasser mit Strömung suchen und die Strömungskante treffen
traut Euch eine Rute auf Nähe und eine weit über die Strömungskante zu werfen, Fische suchen heißt es auch bei Kälte

Zeit: fangt mittags/nachmittags an, damit ihr Material und Wasser kennenlernt und angelt in die Dunkelheit deutlich hinein....


----------



## Revilo62 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Viele Fragen--> Brandungsangeln in Zeeland*

Ich habe vor 10 Jahren an der Osterscheldemündung in der Brandung geangelt, ist aber egal wo, in der Nordsee mußt Du mehr beachten.
Einfach mal so Mittags anfangen bis Abends - schon mal was von Ebbe und Flut gehört !!!
Die Tidenhub in dem Gebiet ist gewaltig, bei vollem wasser brauchst Du keine 100 m werfen, dann bist Du am Fisch, bei Ebbe kannst Du 200 m laufen und bist immer noch knietief.
Tidenkalender ist das wichtigste Werkzeug, dann würde ich einfache Einzelhakenmontagen ( gibts fertiog zu kaufen) und diverse Bleie unterschiedlicher Gewichte mitnehmen. Köder, wie z.B. Wattwurm und Ringler kann man in vielen Läden kaufen z.B. in Kamperland oder auch in Kapelle oder in Middelburg .
Auf jeden Fall sollte die Spinne mitgenommen werden, wennsklappt sind die Wolfsbarsche da , die machen Spaß und schmecken auch noch.
Auf jeden Fall die Seeseite des Sturmflutwehresbeangeln.
Bitte aber unbedingt bedenken:  Das Angeln dort ist schwer Tidenabhängig und bei ablaufendem Wasser kannst Du auch mit 300 gr. Bleien nichts bekennen .
Tight Lines    #h


----------



## Roy Digerhund (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Viele Fragen--> Brandungsangeln in Zeeland*

Hi!
Das freut mich sehr, dass hier ein paar Leute antworten. Vielen dank!
Ich hab mittlerweile ein paar Sachen zum Vorfachbau eingekauft und war schon relativ fleissig. 
Bis jetzt sind es 10 Vorfächer geworden. Ein paar mit 2 Haken über dem Blei, dann welche mit einem Haken über dem Blei und einen Nachläufer, dann noch welche mit nur einem Haken als Nachläufer. Sollte man immer Nachläufer mir Spinnerblatt fischen?
Die Mundschnüre habe ich an einen Wirbel geknotet der zwischen 2 Perlen sitzt(mit Achterknoten fixiert).
Ich habe mir selber ein paar Weitwurfclips aus Draht gebaut, welche anscheinend(im Trockenversuch) gut funktionieren/bzw. auslösen.
Per PN habe ich eine Stelle genannt bekommen, an der es wohl auch bei Ebbe ziemlich tief sein soll.
Ich wäre aber sehr dankbar, wenn ich noch eine Ausweichstelle genannt bekommen würde.(per PN mit dem Versprechen diese nicht zu verbreiten )
Zum Wolfsbarsch:
Ich dachte eigentlich, dass die Saison dafür vorbei wäre. ;+
Nochmal vielen dank! Gruss ROY


----------



## Pippa (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Viele Fragen--> Brandungsangeln in Zeeland*

Wo in Zeeland bist du denn?

Das angegebene WG reicht i.d.R. aus, es sei denn, Neptun hat 'nen schlechten Tag. Es spricht auch nichts dagegen, dass sich Blei, resp. Köder, am Grund bewegen - im Gegenteil. Seeringler sind DER ultimative Köder und in Zeeland überall zu bekommen. 
Mit den Montagen würde ich mir gar nicht so einen Stress machen. Fertigvorfächer vom örtlichen Händler (mit max. 2 Haken) fangen durchaus gut und kosten  ~ 1€.

Die HOCHSAISON des WB-Fangs ist zwar vorbei, jedoch sind sie nach wie vor vor Ort. Es ist ein Ammenmärchen, dass sich alle Wölfe nach UK oder Richtung Ärmelkanal verabschieden. Ohne Ortskenntnisse wird es aber doch schwierig. An Land kommen sie nur in der Nacht!


----------



## Roy Digerhund (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Viele Fragen--> Brandungsangeln in Zeeland*

Hi Pippa!
Wir hatten in Richtung Vlissingen geplant. Allerdings ist es ja kein Thema dort ein bisschen rumzufahren. Zeeland ist ja nicht soo groß.
Wir hatten auch was von neeltje jans gelesen. Allerdings hab ich auch keinen Plan welche Stellen da zu dieser Jahreszeit brauchbar sind.
@ all: Ist es denn nur sinnvoll bei auflaufendem Wasser zu angeln?
2. Ist es ok Pilotposen aus der Forellenangelei als Auftriebsperlen zu benutzen?(Durchmesser ca. 1cm) Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass man nur an der oberen Mundschnur welche verwenden soll. Ist das richtig?
Beste Grüße ROY |wavey:


----------



## Pippa (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Viele Fragen--> Brandungsangeln in Zeeland*

In Vlissingen gehst du am besten zu JanPeter. Einfach nach der Adresse googlen und dann navigieren! Nicht wundern, wenn er dich nicht im Stehen begrüßt. Ist ein kleiner, aber feiner Angelladen. Zeeaas-/(Köder-)Preise sind angepasst, sprich Zeeland-Standard. 

Wenn ich in Zeeland angeln gehe, dann 2-3 Std. vor bis 2. Std. nach Ebbe - also eher bei ablaufendem Wasser. Das bezieht sich allerdings auf's reine Brandungsangeln. 
Vor Breezand / De Banjaard bis zu Neeltje Jans ist ein Spot, bei dem immer mit WB zu rechnen ist.


----------



## StilleQuelle (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Viele Fragen--> Brandungsangeln in Zeeland*

Hey,bin öfters in der Gegend um Zoutelande unterwegs.
Meistens aber in den Sommer- Spätsommermonaten.
Wir haben viele Holländer erlebt die nur zum Tiefsstand geangelt haben,da das Wasser in dieser Gegend sofort tief wird. Wenn die Flut gekommen ist haben die eingepackt und wir haben angefangen zu angeln. Wir haben festgestellt das es sich durchaus lohnen kann während des Tiefstand zu angeln und dann die Flut mitzunehmen. Meistens kamen die Bisse bei Tiefsstand und dann erst wieder kurz vorm Höchstand.Haben schon schöne Wolfsbarsche und Plattfische dort gefangen. Wie es jetzt in den kalten Monaten aussieht weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.Würde mich freuen wenn du darüber berichtest.


Gruß Stille Quelle


----------



## Roy Digerhund (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Viele Fragen--> Brandungsangeln in Zeeland*

Moin!
Meine Antwort kommt ein wenig spät, aber ich war von einem Junggesellenabschied leicht angeschlagen... |uhoh:

Ich habe mir jetzt ein paar Stellen über google earth rausgesucht. Nur kann man natürlich nicht sehen wie tief es dort ist.
Bei Neeltje Jans sollte es doch von den Deichen nicht weit bis ins Tiefe sein, oder?
Wieviel Würmer brauchen wir zu dritt für einen Tag? Wird der Preis nach Gewicht oder nach Stückzahl berechnet?
Sollten wir uns Watt- und Seeringelwürmer holen?
Vielen dank für eure Hilfe. Und ein Bericht ist euch sicher. #h
Gruss ROY


----------



## Pippa (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Viele Fragen--> Brandungsangeln in Zeeland*

Bei Neeltje Jans musst du schon ein gutes Stück rausfeuern. Ufernah wimmelt es vor Austern-/Muschelbänken und Gestein. Bei wärmeren Temperaturen sehr nett für Wolfsbarsch.
Denk dran, nur auf der Meerseite zu fischen. Kann sonst teuer werden!

Ich nehme bevorzugt Seeringler (Zagers). Der Preis richtet sich nach dem Gewicht. 100g für 4€. Für einen normalen Angeltag etwa 200g. Hängt aber natürlich von der Angeldauer und der Rutenanzahl ab. 

Groetjes


----------



## Roy Digerhund (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Viele Fragen--> Brandungsangeln in Zeeland*

Weisst du wie die Öffnungszeiten von Jan Peter sind? Dazu finde ich nichts im www.
Was schätzt du, was für eine Wurfdistanz wir bei Neeltje Jans brauchen?
Vielen dank.
Gruss ROY


----------



## Pippa (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Viele Fragen--> Brandungsangeln in Zeeland*

Öffnungszeiten JanPeter
Zur Zeit ist montags komplett geschlossen!

Mein Tipp: Vergesst Neeltje Jans und versucht es in Westkapelle (ist auch näher von Vlissingen  ) - entweder direkt vom Damm oder nördlich zwischen den Wellenbrechern vom Strand aus. Falls ihr bei morgendlichem Tiefstand vor Ort sein solltet, ist die Chance groß, dass ihr Wolfsbarsche in den zwischen den Wellenbrechern gespannten Netzen sehen werdet ;-) 

Im Anhang ein 70er Wolf, der letztes Jahr um die gleiche Zeit ins Netz ging. Ufernah versteht sich!


----------



## Roy Digerhund (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Viele Fragen--> Brandungsangeln in Zeeland*

Hallo zusamen!
Der Zeeland-Ausflug ist vorbei, mit leider recht überschaubarem Erfolg.
*Datum:* 15.12.12
*Zeit:* 9:15-17 Uhr
*Wind:* 4-5 auflandig
*Wasser:* leicht angetrübt
*Wetter:* ab und an leichter niesel aber überwiegend trocken,bewölkt
*Lufttemp:* 6°C
*Ort:* Neeltje Jans
*Womit:*wattwurm und Seeringler

*Fang:* 1 Wittling und 5 Mini-Platten

Gefischt haben wir v.a mit Einzelhakenmontage als Nachläufer.
Allerdings war es fast unmöglich(Wind) die Bisse zu erkennen. Bei Ebbe war es ein angenehmes Fischen, ohne Hänger und mit den meistens Fischen. Beim Höchstand würde es ein bisschen nervig, da wir andauernd Hänger hatten und es nur eine Mini-Platte gab.
Wir haben dann nochmal die Stelle gewechselt, was allerdings noch weniger Erfolg brachte.
Ein netter Tag ohne großen Fang, aber definitiv nicht das letzte Mal, dass uns Zeeland gesehen hat.
Nochmal vielen dank an alle, die hier mitgeschrieben haben. #h
Gruss ROY


----------

